# Brauche mal Hilfe



## Peter85290 (13. Juli 2017)

Hallo
Ich bin Peter, 1954 in Osnabrück geboren und wohne seit 1979 in Bayern.
1970 habe ich die Fischereiprüfung gemacht. Damals hieß der noch Angelschein. 
Jetzt kommt mein Problem. Durch eine Kellerflutung habe ich den Angelschein (Fischerprüfung) verloren.
Ich brauche jetzt mal Infos wo oder wer mir eine Zweitschrift ausstellen kann.
Im Rathaus Osnabrück konnte mir keiner helfen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.
Peter


----------



## Damyl (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Brauche mal Hilfe*



Peter85290 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich bin Peter, 1954 in Osnabrück geboren und wohne seit 1979 in Bayern.
> 1970 habe ich die Fischereiprüfung gemacht. Damals hieß der noch Angelschein.
> Jetzt kommt mein Problem. Durch eine Kellerflutung habe ich den Angelschein (Fischerprüfung) verloren.
> ...


Sicher das es die Fischerprüfung und nicht der Jahresfischereischein war ? Bei uns in BW wurde die Prüfung erst Jahre später eingeführt.


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Brauche mal Hilfe*

Hallo Peter, erstmal herzlich Willkommen im Forum. 

Kurze Zwischenfrage:
Der Fischereischein der jetzt bei der Kellerflutung verloren ging: 

War das ein niedersächsischer Fischereischein oder ein bayerischer Fischereischein? 

Wenn du seit 1979 in Bayern wohnst, müsstest du ja eigentlich irgendwann Mal auf einen bayerischen Fischereischein gewechselt haben.


----------



## dib (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Brauche mal Hilfe*



Peter85290 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich bin Peter, 1954 in Osnabrück geboren und wohne seit 1979 in Bayern.
> 1970 habe ich die Fischereiprüfung gemacht. Damals hieß der noch Angelschein.
> Jetzt kommt mein Problem. Durch eine Kellerflutung habe ich den Angelschein (Fischerprüfung) verloren.
> ...





moin , kann es sein das du damals deinen angelschein bei der NWA osnabrück gemacht hast ? ich hatte auch das problem das mir die schriftliche bestätigung , das ich die sportfischerprüfung erfolgreich bestanden habe , abhanden gekommen ist .
da hat mir die ,  www.nwaev.de ( niedersächsisch westfählische anglervereinigung ) N.W.A. ev. , einfach einen brief geschickt mit der kurzen schriftlichen bestätigung , das ich die spotfischereiprüfung in ihrem verein erfolgreich absolviert habe.

unterschrieben vom ersten vorsitzenden des vereins . 

vieleicht hilft dir das ja weiter.

lg
----------
thomas


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Brauche mal Hilfe*

Ich hab mal kurz nachgeschaut, das ist mal wieder alles mächtig kompliziert!

Die gesetzliche Grundlage für außerbayerische Fischereischeine in Bayern sind die sogenannten 
Verwaltungsvorschriften zum Vollzug fischereirechtlicher Bestimmungen

Im §10 geht es um Fischereischeine. 

Dort steht, dass diverse Fischereischeine aus anderen Bundesländern auch in Bayern für die Dauer Ihrer Gültigkeit bestand haben. 

Jetzt geht es natürlich ausgerechnet um Niedersachsen - Ausgerechnet dort gab/gibt es einen lebenslangen Fischereischein - der auch in Bayern lebenslang gültig wäre! (vgl. 10.2.3)

Wer nach Bayern zuzieht und so einen Fischereischein aus Niedersachsen in der Tasche hat, der kann sich echt glücklich schätzen und diesem ganzen Zirkus den man hier in Bayern mit den Fischereischeinen veranstaltet die lange Nase zeigen. 

Und ausgerechnet so ein "wertvoller" Fischereischein ist jetzt bei der Kellerflutung verloren gegangen. Schöne Schei.... kann man da ehrlicherweise nur sagen. 

Von bayerischer Seite gibts da nur eine Antwort: Kurs mit 30 Pflichtstunden absolvieren und Prüfung nochmal machen. 

Wenn Peter eine gültige Zweitschrift des ursprünglichen Angelscheins bekommen könnte - wäre das also in der Tat die beste Lösung. 

Bescheinigungen dass er die Prüfung 1970 usw. bestanden hat etc. helfen in Bayern nix, es werden erst Niedersächsische-Prüfungen ab 1978 in Bayern anerkannt (vgl. 14.2.1 ).

Man sollte sich also auf das Thema Zweitschrift aus NDS konzentrieren - dafür ist dann aber jetzt wieder das niedersächsische Fischerei - bzw. Verwaltungsrecht zuständig.


----------



## x2it (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Brauche mal Hilfe*

Also ist es wahrscheinlich am einfachsten sich nochmal nur für die Prüfung anzumelden? :-O


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Brauche mal Hilfe*

Ja, das hätten die wohl gerne. 

30 Pflichtstunden im Vorbereitungskurs + Prüfung , da ist man ne ganze Weile beschäftigt von den einigen hundert Euro die der Spaß kostet ganz zu schweigen.  

Ein Angler der seit über 50 Jahren am Wasser ist und die Praxis kennt soll sich in einen staubigen Schulungsraum hocken und soll dort "lernen" was ein Blinker ist, dass der Wels 6 Barteln hat und der Karpfen zu den Cypriniden gehört? 

Schon alleine um diesen hanebüchenen Schwachsinn nicht zu unterstützen sollte man, wenn einem schon die Gnade eines lebenslangen niedersächsischen Fischereischeins zu Teil wurde, mit allen Mitteln versuchen eine gültige Zweitschrift aus Niedersachsen zu besorgen.


----------



## Peter85290 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Brauche mal Hilfe*



Damyl schrieb:


> Sicher das es die Fischerprüfung und nicht der Jahresfischereischein war ? Bei uns in BW wurde die Prüfung erst Jahre später eingeführt.



Sorry für die versätete Antwort.

Ja das war die Fischerprüfung. Auf einem alten Jahresfischereischein aus dem Jahre 1999 ist die abgelegte Fischerprüfung vom 28.09.1970 bescheinigt worden.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Peter85290 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Brauche mal Hilfe*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo Peter, erstmal herzlich Willkommen im Forum.
> 
> Kurze Zwischenfrage:
> Der Fischereischein der jetzt bei der Kellerflutung verloren ging:
> ...



Hallo Franz

Bei der Flutung ist nicht der Fischereischein sondern die Bescheinigung der Fischerprüfung, damals noch Angelschein genannt, verloren gegangen. Ein Fischereischein aus dem Jahre 1999 habe ich noch. Auf dem ist auch ein Vermerk über die am 28.09.1970 abgelegte Fischerprüfung.
Habe mal den Schein als Anhang eingefügt. Hoffe ich habe alles richtig gemacht. Bin da nicht so sicher.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Franz_16 (26. August 2017)

*AW: Brauche mal Hilfe*

Hallo Peter,
also wenn du einen niedersächsischen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit hast, ist dieser auch in Bayern gültig.

Siehe Verwaltungsvorschriften zum Vollzug fischereirechtlicher Bestimmungen (VwVFiR) §10 solange du deinen lebenslangen Fischereischein aus Niedersachsen nicht verlierst, kannst du in Bayern Angeln. 

Eine Zweitschrift der Prüfungsurkunde (Bescheinigung über Bestehen der Fischerprüfung) kannst du nur aus Niedersachsen bekommen. 

Was du sicherheitshalber machen kannst, gehe mit deinem Fischereischein zur Kommunalverwaltung in Bayern (Gemeinde) und lass dir davon ein beglaubigte Kopie erstellen (kostet 1€ oder so). Dann hat man wenigstens noch irgendwas auf der Hand. 

P.S.
Wegen dem Anhang: Der fehlte in deinem Beitrag , hier eine Anleitung dazu:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313704


----------

